# Watfords Strongest Man Novices under 105kg and Open Comp....6th October



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.watfords-strongestman.co.nr

Watfords Strongest Man

will be held at:

Sugermans

Greycaine House

21 Greycaine Rd,

Watford, WD24 7GP

on SATURDAY 6th October Starting at 10am

EVENTS

105kg Novices / Opens

Truck Pull (Fire Engine) / Arm over Arm (Fire Engine)

Log 85kg / Log 120kg

Frame Carry (weight to be confirmed)

Car Deadlift

Loading Medley (washing machines or similar odd objects weighted) may have 150kg atlas stone as last piece as a decider incase of tie

all events head to head where possible

This is for Charity: The Peace Hospice Watford

NEW SPARTAN GYM

ENTRY FORM CAN BE DOWNOLADED FROM THE WEBSITE

http://www.watfords-strongestman.co.nr

Opens List

Craig Dawson

Al Webb

Tony Keetch

Matt Griffiths - Paid

Mike Edwards - Paid

Ewen Weatherburn - Paid

James Johnson

UNder 105s List

Michael Rutledge - paid

Steve Bernardine - paid

Steve Purser - Paid

Richard Pavey - Paid

Tony Coward - Paid


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Put me down for the Open? Assuming you don't mean it is a 105 comp with open experience, cause I am fat to fat for that!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Put me down for the Open? Assuming you don't mean it is a 105 comp with open experience, cause I am fat to fat for that!


Yeh Open is Open

under 105s is novice comp

will put you down, if you have pay pal, can you pay on the site, application forms will be available on pdf by the end of this week

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tempted to do open .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> tempted to do open .


Do it, log is reasonable weight ( I hate log).

Fire Engine will be horrible- did this before and those buggers are heavy = excellent!!!

Frame I imagine will be at least 320kgs which I'm sure you can manage.

Loading is horrible - maybe a stone or two in there as well.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> tempted to do open .


It should be a good first open competition

only event that is a question mark is the tyre flip, we may change this to a car deadlift or hercules hold

its nice flat ground and pretty grippy depending on where the truck pull finally is positioned

.

.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

will try and keep this page updated as well as sugdens http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Watfords-Strongest-Man--Novices-under-105kg-and-Open-Comp-14601


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I used to ARM over ARM a fire engine so that's no pro ken .

Bang the Hercules hold in and I'm in classic strongman events love it .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Problem* Fcuking phone .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Car deadlift and Pillars of Heculeas!!!

Gotta have a PL event in there (with crazy loco kit)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha deadlift tyre flip so I can stand a chance its a sumo dead :whistling:

It's for charity so ill do it whatever the events .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha deadlift tyre flip so I can stand a chance its a sumo dead :whistling:
> 
> It's for charity so ill do it whatever the events .


Stongman shows should habve certain things as a must have.

Mins:

Overhead event (Log,Axle,Block,DB,Medley)

Powerlifting Event (Squat or Deadlift on crazy kit)

Loading event

Stones

Arm over arm or regular pulling

Pie eating

I also propose as it is for charity a manditory pose down after the comp for the grins (pass my oil bitches)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah agree with that .

Posedown Haha (look at ma sexy belly ) :lol:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Car deadlift and Pillars of Heculeas!!!
> 
> Gotta have a PL event in there (with crazy loco kit)


would have liked to have kept with some of the old school strongman events car deadlift, herc hold, viking press all watchable ...so the car deadlift looks like it will be in instead of tyres now


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

will leav tyres as a standby


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> would have liked to have kept with some of the old school strongman events car deadlift, herc hold, viking press all watchable ...so the car deadlift looks like it will be in instead of tyres now


Too many comps go for the easy ideas but your keeping this true to strongman I like that .

I'm Defo in gonna sort form later then I need to actually do some of these weights lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paid , opens


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> paid , opens


got that buddy

forms ready the weekend or on the day .... cheers


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Paid - Opens.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ENTRY FORM can now be downloaded directly from the web site www.watfords-strongestman.co.nr


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

im from watford, i will try and get there to spectate and meet a few of the ukm guys


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Silly question having never competed.

buy "under 105kg" are you refering to weight as in body weight?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

lucanuk said:


> im from watford, i will try and get there to spectate and meet a few of the ukm guys


Nice, come down and say hi, should be a good day

if you train at a local gym tell the guys there about the comp, the 105s is a novice event & i will be sending out posters etc to local gyms



Countryboy said:


> Silly question having never competed.
> 
> buy "under 105kg" are you refering to weight as in body weight?


yes under 105kg bodyweight & the opens is for experianced strongmen weighing over 105kg, the 105kg is a novice comp so weights are set accordingly

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any updates on final events and weights ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

EVENTS

Opens

Arm over Arm (Fire Engine)

Log 120kg

Frame Carry 400kgs

Car Deadlift for reps 350kgs

Loading Medley Two 120kg Barrells, 140kg Atlas Stone and Matt Griffs Dinner


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> EVENTS
> 
> Opens
> 
> ...


I can let you take me for dinner but the rest I can't do :lol:

You did just ask me on a date didn't you


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> EVENTS
> 
> Opens
> 
> ...


not far off


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

quick update

cars will probably be Toyotas, need to talk further to see which cars nearer the time

Loading will be washing machines with additional weight.....keeping it "Old School"....possibly 150kg atlas stone as the decider

weight for frame carry still not decided


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Is the hercules hold in ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Loading washing machines - mum's event


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Loading washing machines - mum's event


would sooner look at a MUM (ilf) than some ugly strongman LOL

heavy weight washing machines not easy to lift makes for a good watchable event and spectators can understand better the weight....it was a WSM event back in the 80s

.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

NSGym said:


> quick update
> 
> cars will probably be Toyotas, need to talk further to see which cars nearer the time
> 
> ...


Like it, shaping up to be a quality proper strongman show.

Got to be at least 320kgs


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Like it, shaping up to be a quality proper strongman show.
> 
> Got to be at least 320kgs


for the opens around 300kg to 320kg mark is likely and around 230kg to 240kg for the novices, but will confirm once we have the frames made up and tested


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

NSGym said:


> for the opens around 300kg to 320kg mark is likely and around 230kg to 240kg for the novices, but will confirm once we have the frames made up and tested


Sounds about right - some of the opens will really shift with 300 (sadly not me as I am fat and slow)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

There's me thinking its a light open :whistling:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> There's me thinking its a light open :whistling:


300 isnt that bad and it keeps with the Spartan Theme too LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

300 :crying:

Just means I gotta train harder .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> 300 :crying:
> 
> Just means I gotta train harder .


No such thing as too heavy in strongman, only not strong enough.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> No such thing as too heavy in strongman, only not strong enough.


well it looks like i got myself in a comp i cant lift any weights in so its gonna look like ive just rolled in off the street for a laugh :lol:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> well it looks like i got myself in a comp i cant lift any weights in so its gonna look like ive just rolled in off the street for a laugh :lol:


I have seen you lift, youll manage all there i am sure

.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> well it looks like i got myself in a comp i cant lift any weights in so its gonna look like ive just rolled in off the street for a laugh :lol:


Pint of Tetleys and a sausage butty in hand show em how a Yorkshiremen does strongman :lol:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Car deadlift frame has just arrived, tried it with just our heaveir tyres on it and its hard work, think cars will actually be easier recon about 200kg fro the unders 105s and about 250kg for the opens plus we will add extra weight (hopefully a couple of figure models raather than just weights.....makes it more of a show)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

NSGym said:


> Car deadlift frame has just arrived, tried it with just our heaveir tyres on it and its hard work, think cars will actually be easier recon about 200kg fro the unders 105s and about 250kg for the opens plus we will add extra weight (hopefully a couple of figure models raather than just weights.....makes it more of a show)


250 for the opens? Or is this the weight then two models two (so I expect about 80-90kg more?)


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> 250 for the opens? Or is this the weight then two models two (so I expect about 80-90kg more?)


the larger car should add about 50kg to the overall weight plus 2 models weighing around 65kg to 80kg to add to it for the opens


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

NSGym said:


> the larger car should add about 50kg to the overall weight plus 2 models weighing around 65kg to 80kg to add to it for the opens


I just want it heavy enough so I don't end up doing 15 reps or something :thumb: I don't do cardio!!!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I just want it heavy enough so I don't end up doing 15 reps or something :thumb: I don't do cardio!!!


LOL, old school, thats what i want a "Marius" to come a long and push the boundaries

we tried car deadlift with our heavy tyres on it yesterday (reckon around 200kg at the bar) and repped out around 8 to 10 reps, i think with right cars it will be heavy enough.......maybe what we need is more models to get in the car!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

NSGym said:


> LOL, old school, thats what i want a "Marius" to come a long and push the boundaries
> 
> we tried car deadlift with our heavy tyres on it yesterday (reckon around 200kg at the bar) and repped out around 8 to 10 reps, i think with right cars it will be heavy enough.......maybe what we need is more models to get in the car!!!


More models!!! Def makes it a spectator event then - with wet t-shirts too :-D


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> More models!!! Def makes it a spectator event then - with wet t-shirts too :-D


My missus would have something to say about that I'm afraid......maybe if it rains!!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

all 105 spaces now taken

we are still looking for a few more Opens....we may cAP THE OPENS AT 10 PLACES AND ADD IN MAYBE ANOTHER COMP ...POSSIBLY a womens comp as they tend to be few and far between, or we may just leave it at 10 opens and the 105s as it would be nice to run smoothly and not too late into the evening


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

1st frame about 1/2 way through build


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome can't wait to get hold of that .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Coolness - wasn't there gpoing to be 400kg on that for us to carry too :whistling:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Coolness - wasn't there gpoing to be 400kg on that for us to carry too :whistling:


i can load it up to that..... i think, going to try this one out on sunday


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> well it looks like i got myself in a comp i cant lift any weights in so its gonna look like ive just rolled in off the street for a laugh :lol:


..................... Just like the last comp then, [ oh me........ I just reminded myself how fvcking funny I am :lol: ]

.............................. Sorry I guess I better come and give my support now I said that, I think I will have some neighbours going up anyway :death:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

switch said:


> ..................... Just like the last comp then, [ oh me........ I just reminded myself how fvcking funny I am :lol: ]
> 
> .............................. Sorry I guess I better come and give my support now I said that, I think I will have some neighbours going up anyway :death:


haha im gonna sh1t on your escort bonnet everyday :lol:

would be good to see you up there `neighbour` :blink:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha im gonna sh1t on your escort's bonnet everyday :lol:


She charges extra for that !


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I may have another open competator for you - same sort of numbers as Ewan I belive but he needs to enter a f**king comp and stop ******* about worrying about bodyparts and splits and lift like a sodding strongman.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha body part split Weirdo :lol:

Enter him I wanna see what your coaching skills can produce


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I may have another open competator for you - *same sort of numbers as Ewan* I belive but he needs to enter a f**king comp and stop ******* about worrying about bodyparts and splits and lift like a sodding strongman.


weak cnut then !


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha body part split Weirdo :lol:
> 
> Enter him I wanna see what your coaching skills can produce


He just trains with me occasionally - I am not his coach!!!! You can't coach a fighting attitude and he is lacking that at the moment - I can't work with people like that properly.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> I may have another open competator for you - same sort of numbers as Ewan I belive but he needs to enter a f**king comp and stop ******* about worrying about bodyparts and splits and lift like a sodding strongman.


deffinately need more opens competitors


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tried all events now

Fire Engine Truck pull is harness pull (individual)

Car Deadlift is BMW 1 series and 3 series (individual)

Frame carry 200kg & 300kg head to head

Log 85kg & 120kg we will run this head to head (thats all opens and novices together as we have 4 logs)

The loading event will now be kegs 6 kegs on to platform (staggered distances) Head to Head

also got Vibe FM & Heart FM getting involved as well as a local reporter from Local newspaper..............sent press releases to ITV & BBC local too

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome can't wait .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Excellent - looking forward to this.

The log and the loading will look awesome!

Ewan we may actually get a H2H on something.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha it did cross my mind , I like the look of all but deadlift and log .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Haha it did cross my mind , I like the look of all but deadlift and log .


Deadlift wont be a problem (i dont think) though we still need to change slightly the frame (there was so much bend on the frame with the 3 series on it, but its so close to 18" trap bar height it shouldnt be too hard

Log well, if it all goes to plan will run H to H alongside the novices so should push people well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> Deadlift wont be a problem (i dont think) though we still need to change slightly the frame (there was so much bend on the frame with the 3 series on it, but its so close to 18" trap bar height it shouldnt be too hard
> 
> Log well, if it all goes to plan will run H to H alongside the novices so should push people well


Is it on grass or tarmac type surface ?

Being my first open I'm bricking it but looking forward to it there is some very strong guys but then it is a strongman comp


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Is it on grass or tarmac type surface ?
> 
> Being my first open I'm bricking it but looking forward to it there is some very strong guys but then it is a strongman comp


its on flat solid ground (the engine may sit a little on that grass with rubber strengthening at start ... depends on space) but the competitor will be on tarmac

Mate, i am bricking it, first comp we have put on and it seems to be getting larger by the day (vibe fm apparently talk about it quite often, heart will do some pre comp stuff and now local newspaper getting in on the act) i hiope it all runs smoothely

at the moment we have a good 20 under 105 novice competitors and 10 paid up opens guys plus a few that are down on the list that havent paid could still turn up

fingers crossed its a good fun comp!!

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds good , perhaps an email to Katy/lorian on here to see if they can offer any help with board sponsors and prizes would be a good op for them .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Girthmaster Productions will be there !


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Less than 10 days until "Watfords Strongest Man" http://www.facebook.com/events/423174514370597/ we have one of the DJs from HEART Radio coming in Monday to give some of the events a try.....how heavy should i make em??

events order will be

Car Deadlift

Fire Engine Truck Pull

Log (Head to Head)

Frame Carry (Head to Head)

Loading Medley (head to Head)

Comp starts at 10am, all under 105's need to weigh in at the gym by 9.00am, if weight is not made you will be able to compete in the opens

There will be a "rolling Thunder" grip competition for spectators with the winner gettuing a tub of Protein (winner will be notified and collection can be arranged at the gym)

There will be food and drinks available

We should have Heart FM, Vibe FM and Local papers down at sometime during the event too


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I am coming to give a shout out to Ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Let him try the u105 weights lol

- - - Updated - - -



switch said:


> I am coming to give a shout out to Ewen


bring your gym kit and be a reserve


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking forward to this.

Is order after the first event gonna be reverse placings, i.e whoever wins the deadlift goes last on the next event?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Looking forward to this.
> 
> Is order after the first event gonna be reverse placings, i.e whoever wins the deadlift goes last on the next event?


Yes, well thats the plan anyway

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Is that open starting at 10 aswell ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

NSGym said:


> Yes, well thats the plan anyway
> 
> .


Sweet - hope everyone else is a cak deadlifter then (in comparison to me). Somehow its never the case at these things lol


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Is that open starting at 10 aswell ?


well yes more or less, theres 20 novices then the opens so a little time to continue getting sorted , if all opens are registered by 10 or just before that should doit, first 2 events will run as 1 person at a time, then last 3 will run head to head

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> well yes more or less, theres 20 novices then the opens so a little time to continue getting sorted , if all opens are registered by 10 or just before that should doit, first 2 events will run as 1 person at a time, then last 3 will run head to head
> 
> .


Cool just working travel times .

Can't wait


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Cool just working travel times .
> 
> Can't wait


me, Iam getting well nervous, going to be a jibbering wreck by next saturday, check this, confirm that, collect this, do that..........Oh god!!

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> me, Iam getting well nervous, going to be a jibbering wreck by next saturday, check this, confirm that, collect this, do that..........Oh god!!
> 
> .


You'll be fine its not like 100 or so people and local press are relying on you doing a good job Haha 

Hopefully it stays dry although either way it'll be a good day .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> You'll be fine its not like 100 or so people and local press are relying on you doing a good job Haha
> 
> Hopefully it stays dry although either way it'll be a good day .


if its dry we should get a decent audiance, if its wet we can get 3 events indoors (change the frame carry to a hold) and car deadlift under gazebo, so only the pull in rain (ropes good and grippy in wet) so shouldnt put to big a damper on it

i have tried to cover most possible problems first.....so hopefully it wilrun nice and smooth (for a first comp TOO!!)

.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What time you expecting the first event to kick off?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What time you expecting the first event to kick off?


10:am, very latest by 10.30

first 2 events are run 1 at a time so with novices first off thats going to take a bit of time, by 3rd event its all head to heads so should run much quicker

foods at 6.30 so need to be finished and get kit back to gym before all that, hence the early start....if everyone turn up thers 20 opens, 13 of which have already paid and 20 novices that have all paid, so reconing on 30 total


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mmmm food!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

frankie and bennys will sh1t themselves when we roll up lol


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> frankie and bennys will sh1t themselves when we roll up lol


lol, i did tell them it was from strongman comp, but i dont think they really understand what could happen LOL

.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

booked 30 seats, but thats normal sized people, even i am up close to 17 stone now LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> booked 30 seats, but thats normal sized people, even i am up close to 17 stone now LOL


haha its gonna be a laugh even though ill be busted lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Its the obligatory post comp eating challenge!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mmmmmm pizza


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

I will have my old mobile on on the day

number is 07923 588 815 if theres any problems call that number


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Today's the Day !!!!!

Looking forward to this one !!!!!!

Good Luck Everyone !!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

#nervewreck


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Good luck to you all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Pictures going up now on my facebook page


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/news/9982398.Town_s_strongest_men_take_the_strain_for_charity/


----------

